# When Tractors Invaded D.C., 35 years ago today



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I remember this:

http://modernfarmer.com/2014/02/living-legacy-d-c-tractorcade-35-years-later/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it....it's been 35 years.....sob where does time go. Looking at some pics just last week of a parade of IH and JD headin to Atlanta on I-75, some of them fellas had Cabs, most didn't.....


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I too remember this, what sticks in my head was how much it was costing those farmers in new rubber because of all the road travel.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Remember this one:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwight_Watson_(farmer)

*Dwight Ware Watson* (born September 28, 1952), dubbed the "Tractor Man" in the media, is a tobacco farmer from Whitakers, North Carolina, who brought much of Washington, D.C. to a standstill for two days when he drove a tractor into the pond...............


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember when the farmers drove to Washington. I did not understand all the politics at the time.

There was an article a few years later discussing whether or not the mission had made any impact. Maybe someone here can shed some light on what the article said.

From what I remember reading, the farmers refused to go home until they had a meeting with President Reagan, which the got. It was said they told Reagan they would shut down the country via food supply if the government was not friendly to farmers. The following year or so crop production was cut back by farmers and while we did not have a food shortage with in our borders, it did create a food shortage to third world nations. It stated that was the beginning of the starving children commercials asking for donations.

I have no idea if any of that is true. I have always wondered since reading the article if there was any truth to it or just contrived.

Anyone know?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't remember dates very well but IIRC 79 wasn't bad at all,or just the very beginning of the "Farm Crisis"

The Farm Program then had setaside acres.You set aside 10-30% of your corn base acres to a cover crop,typically 1 bu of oats and it got destroyed.The % varied yr to yr.You could also seal the garin.Corn was about $1.89 and beans $4.85.If the market was below that after 9 months you could forfit it to the government,or buy it back at current price.


----------

